# new amp build



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Just thought I'd post some pics. of a new build. Thanks to Bill Gill for some "Mercury".
LOUDTUBEAMPS LTA 4V-12-RFL pictures by loudtubeamps - Photobucket


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Damn you do nice work-can't wait for some audio clips. You're so welcome for the trafo, I know it'll serve you well.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

IT'S NOW 6 PM THURSDAY.. PACK THAT PUPPY OVER TO RUBY'S... LEAVE NOW AND YOU WILL STILL BE ON TIME .... yes I am yelling


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

...for the weekly log jam! :food-smiley-004:


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

Hammer

Nail

Finger

OUCH!!!!!

DW


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I wish my head would retain the information required for electronics. I can follow a schematic somewhat, but I am not sure about building a whole amp kit. Way to go on the build.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Well, what is it??!


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

keto said:


> Well, what is it??!


Thanks guys. Not a kit, a ground up scratch build using my own designs.
Same as this LOUD TUBE AMPS® Demo - YouTube
only this build, as mentioned is a 4 valve, bloody loud!
Last bit to do is making up the walnut for the face frame this weekend, then time to take it for a test drive.
I will be posting the demo for this one on youtube when time allows, hopefully before the new year!!
:zzz:
Cheers, Doug


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

shoretyus said:


> IT'S NOW 6 PM THURSDAY.. PACK THAT PUPPY OVER TO RUBY'S... LEAVE NOW AND YOU WILL STILL BE ON TIME .... yes I am yelling


Another nice pic. Pat. Who's on the "Paderno Kit".
I would like to try and get over some night and hang out with the "Coe Hill Crew"
Cheers, d


----------

